# yo i need some help



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

just outta curiosity can i shoot a rabbit with a pellet gun


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

u can shoot a rabbit with a marshmello but i dought that it would kill it..... :lol:


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

:lame: o


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

You _can_ shoot it with a pellet gun, but it wouldnt humanely kill it, unless you shoot it in the head, which i highly doubt you will have the chance, but i would recomend you get a .22 long rifle , or a 12 guage shotgun and humanely kill them if you aint an expert marksmen and cant get the little tiny pellet to hit its brain
Just my 2 cents
~John M


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

mines a 22. caliber pellet gun 1 time pump i can kill a **** from 13 yards


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I dont think it will work, because if you see a rabbit, chances are it saw you and its running, thats where a shotgun or semi auto .22 RIMFIRE comes in handy


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

well if i go early in the mornin and set my blind up behind some shrubbery do u think it'll here me or c me


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I dont think you will see any rabbits by sitting in one spot  I was always taught to move and spook them up then get em with a shotgun, but i guess you do it differently?


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

yea i do it differently but sometimes i leave my blind then go lookin about 20 yards away from my blind & if i dont c ne thing i move to a different lokation


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

how do i get an avatar


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

dont call me a ****** i dont know how do get 1 every time i try it says it needs to b under 7.0 kb and i get under 7.0 kb & it says the same thing :strapped: = :dead:= u


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

so do u know how to do it or not


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

LJ ................Go Away!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Agree'd he is very annoying...


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

well i bet yall were very annoying wen yall got here wantin to know how 2 do stuff


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like we have another guy on the forums like "ammoman" :eyeroll:


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

who's "ammoman"


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/sea ... or=ammoman

read some of his posts, they are very annoying based on yours, now i aint going to argue anymore....


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

dang hes annoying srry if im being annoying guys


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well when you ask a question your supposed to take in the information people give you, you responded to what i said saying "well i can kill a **** with it" Well if you can do that, it can kill a rabbit i suppose and the question didnt even have to be asked.., but there would be a lot of squeling and flopping going on if you dont hit him right....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How old are ya lj? Believe me I'm not a prejudice man but are you a little black boy? If not you sure have fallen for the imitating arts. If you learn to write and speak English you will get a lot more help in life. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

If you cant speak english then you shouldnt even be allowed to go outside with a gun......even under supervision


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

im not black i just dont like to take time writin stuff only at school is wen i write correctly im 13 yrs old


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

cool lj... but don't you think a 13 year old should start acting like a man and try to set a better example for kids who are under 13? Just a thought.

There is a lot to learn here and if you write like school has taught you I'm sure you will have a lot of fun and even learn a few things. Whichever you choose have fun and be safe


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

yea ill go with you i need to set an example for little kids


----------

